# My corner tank



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

here is my tank : 




































what do you think of it?


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

my take is that you might have considered some wood sticking of the stemmed plant arrangement at the back.

but nonetheleast, i think you tanks looks pretty fine. your HC as a path way amongst the hair grass is definitely uniquely.

as for the lighting, for what reasons are they inverted such a way?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

What are the specs of this tank. It looks nice.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

wonderfull .... i don't know another word to explayn my .... only i think it is magnific


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

can only say that I love it.

Can you tell us some more about the lights you are using.
They look a bit like modified worklights, the once you buy in DIY stores.
I am planning to do some DIY HQI and I was wondering if this is the case also for your tank.
If so I would really be interested on how you did it.

Pieter


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi all thanks for the comments 
The light is inverted for practical reason (my light can't make a rotation in the other direction^^) 
Plants specs : HC , eleocharis acicularis, rotala rotundifundiola (normal and spe"green") & walichii , eusterallis stellata, lobelia cardinalis, limnophilia aromatica, nymphea lotus red tiger, anubias barteri "nana", microsrorum...Etc...i must be forgetting some ^^ 
Yup it's a DIY HQI : just buy a 500W garden projector (halogen) remove the halogen bulb replace it with a 70W hqi bulb it works because it's the same dimensions. Than buy a starter for hqi lamp connect the projector with the starter and hop it's done 
My lighting system: 2*70w HQI (5200°K)


----------

